# Fresh Lemonade



## martha1 (Jul 25, 2010)

When the lemon season comes, you might want to save them to use all year long and make fresh lemonade anytime you want. You can squeeze the lemons and pour the juice into an ice tray and freeze it. (you can do this as much as you want). Once the juice is frozen, you can save the juicy ice cubes in a zip lock bag to store them in the freezer and use them all year long. You can simply take the desired juicy ice cubes and put them into water and mix with sugar or any sugar substitute to make fresh lemonade. You can also use the juicy ice cubes for any other cooking purpose as well, *With Fresh Lemon Juice Everyday!!!! *


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Martha,

Thank you for sharing your thoughts on those "juicy ice cubes". ....don't forget the rind for other things.


----------



## aikabeatrice (Sep 29, 2010)

What a great idea to preserve and have a long lasting fresh lemonade. Thank you.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_don't forget the rind for other things._

Which also can be frozen. When we have extra citrus we zest it, and lay the zest on a sheet pan in teaspoon quantities. The whole thing goes in the freezer. Once the zest is hard-frozen the pats are transferred to a freezer bag. All the fresh, pre-measured zest we need the rest of the year.


----------



## rachadunn (Oct 2, 2010)

My husband and I make lemonade all the time! We especially enjoy lemonade infused with different herbs! Make a simple syrup (a ratio of 1:2 of water to sugar), and after you turn off the burner, throw in your favorite herb to bring out the flavors. Our favorite is lavender lemonade. Once the lavender has steeped and the syrup has cooled, put it through the strainer and add to fresh lemon juice and water to sweeten. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## cward3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you...What a great idea. I love lemonade and this idea is one of the best I've ever heard. I'd love to know this: If I wanted to add raspberries to the lemonade (my favorite!) Do you think it would be okay to do that before freezing the juice? Would it add to the flavor or should I only add them as I am preparing the lemonade?


----------

